# Diablo3 Archiavar



## Mat_Strife (1. April 2009)

Auf der offiezelen diablo III Seite ist eine neue Klasse aufgetaucht der Archivar.
diablo 3 Archivar
Nach meiner Meinung ist das alerdings ein Aprilscherz. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Razhin (5. April 2009)

klar ist das ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich meine ne cast in der form eines ausrufe zeichen ich bitte dich sage nur letzten april   WoW Molten core mit 16 bit undso C64 da ist blizz so lustig wie HIV wenns um sowas geht


----------



## Tabuno (5. April 2009)

Mat_Strife schrieb:


> Auf der offiezelen diablo III Seite ist eine neue Klasse aufgetaucht der Archivar.
> diablo 3 Archivar
> Nach meiner Meinung ist das alerdings ein Aprilscherz. Was meint ihr dazu?


Jep, ist ein Aprilscherz. Nur lustig aber mehr kann man auch eigentlich nicht sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Footye (9. April 2009)

april april


----------



## Apuh (29. April 2009)

omg^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem die Fähigkeit "Psst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

